# Schwinn Aerocycle



## TheFizzer (May 7, 2022)

Guy trying to sell this on Facebook for $600.  Seems shady!!!  Found this exact pic on thecabe where it was sold in 2017 for $7,500


----------



## Nashman (May 7, 2022)

You're late to the party.









						Autocycle scam in Florida | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I don't pull verbal punches on crooks. Karma will get him.  Sometimes you gotta handle the situation too and just tell them your middle name is karma.  Lll




					thecabe.com


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2022)

Some kind of scam, or possibly scamola.


----------



## Billythekid (May 7, 2022)

It’s definitely 100% a Indian scamer I got a good kick out of messing with the guy he did tell me he had 28 people reply before he took the post down for me hope he didn’t get anyone that day atleast


----------



## bikebozo (May 9, 2022)

Thanks it is relisted


----------



## tacochris (May 9, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> It’s definitely 100% a Indian scamer I got a good kick out of messing with the guy he did tell me he had 28 people reply before he took the post down for me hope he didn’t get anyone that day atleast



In the banking industry its called Phishing and he WILL get someone and that is a promise.  Taking it down is merely a small bump in the road for them because they have endless time and consistency.  After being in banking for around 19 years, I have watched countless people fall for large dollar scams that, to a normal person with discernment and common sense, seems obvious as crap....but little old ladies will send their entire retirement fund to Nigeria with very little convincing and a flimsy story.

We honestly have large groups of people who now believe the world is flat and Taylor Swift makes good music....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> believe the world is flat and Taylor Swift makes good music...



Now that is some  funny S h ! t


----------



## Billythekid (May 9, 2022)

Well most of the time I was 100% understand that it’s a scammer this time didn’t seem like that I listed the text messages here if anyone cares to read through them just as an example of how it does not seem like a scammer


----------



## Billythekid (May 9, 2022)

A couple are out of order I still haven’t figured how to get multiple pics in the right order


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 9, 2022)

I contacted the Whizzer guy and told him I am a half hour away and got no response.

the best scammers have a big story to tell and make you believe them. 

good luck on that one.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 9, 2022)

not a very good scammer if he gave you his real address. Google maps shows the building in the photos as his address.


----------



## tacochris (May 10, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> Sorry guys I got the wrong scammer I thought this way the whizzer scammer from San Fran it’s the autocycle sorry again there are two scammers two different incidents and I sent the text messages to the wrong person I have another set of text messages that I messed with this guy I will post now
> 
> View attachment 1624230
> 
> ...



....mercy that got dark quick.


----------



## bikebozo (May 10, 2022)

The aerocycle guy will not contact me , I told him I was in Orlando and will bring cash ,


----------



## danilo1219 (May 10, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> The aerocycle guy will not contact me , I told him I was in Orlando and will bring cash ,



I live in orlando fl I also called the guy and asked to go see the bike or meet to see him and he gave me all excuses for us not to meet in his house .  He offer to meet elsewhere and bring the cash and he said had to speak to his dad and call me back he never did  .  This is a scam !


----------



## bobcycles (May 11, 2022)

danilo1219 said:


> I live in orlando fl I also called the guy and asked to go see the bike or meet to see him and he gave me all excuses for us not to meet in his house .  He offer to meet elsewhere and bring the cash and he said had to speak to his dad and call me back he never did  .  This is a scam !



ok ....agree to meet him 'elsewhere' then....rent a police uniform....pop out of your vehicle...
SURPRISE!!!!!


----------

